# What do you think is the most striking personality?



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, you can vote based on your experiences with personalities.
What's the personality that most strikes you?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I vote for myself.


----------



## summerlikewinter (Feb 24, 2015)

ENTPs are striking to me cause they're so outspoken and argumentative. also ISFPs but in their own way


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

I gotta go with ESTPs just because I'm sort of a "thrill seeker" myself and nobody else can relate that much to me about that besides that type.

I have a brother who's an ESTP and I get along the most with him among my family - my mom being ISFJ, dad an INTJ, and the other brother being INFJ.


----------

